# Help - Barking is upsetting neighbors



## pjdelsh007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kjhkj3h4k23j 42342342342342342


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

He's lonely! Of course he'll bark, he's bored and wants to be with you. He stops when you come outside because he got what he wanted- YOU! Then he starts again because you leave and he wants you back.

Take him inside, exercise him, train him, just be with him and do something with him. He looks beautiful. GSDs are NOT good outside dogs- some are okay outside but these dogs are usually worked to pieces so they're too happy and tired to care. Take him in and play with him!


----------



## pjdelsh007 (Mar 23, 2008)

kjh kj324kj32h k2j3h4 kj32h4324234


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

In that case, he likes to bark and likes reminding the neighbors to keep away from his territory. You're the boss, control access to the door. Your dog cannot handle the responsibility of being outside on his own and follow the rules (or he was never taught the rules), but the point remains the same- either keep him inside when you cannot be out with him or spend time with him outside exercising and training. 

A longer term solution would be to plant some very, very fast growing hedges that will eventually prevent him from seeing the neighbors, hopefully cutting down on the barking; out of sight, out of mind!

Welcome to the forum, btw! Weekends (especially holidays) can be slow around here, so just sit tight and I'm sure you'll have a ton more responses.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It sounds to me like territorial barking, and the link you posted for the anti-bark collar does mention that this kind of anti-bark collar does not work so well for territorial barking. 

The good news is, that he stops barking when you are around. That means that he sees you as a leader, and defers barking decisions and territorial defense decisions when you are there to you. Good work! Well done! 

The bad news is, that when you are not around (and it sounds like it is most of the time), then he feels obligated to take on the mantle of defending his territory, and thus bark at potential intruders. Very normal behaviour. 

Is he tied outside? This causes a ton of behaviour problems, including boredom and frustration, all contributing to the non-stop barking. 

If I were your neighbour, I'd be upset also. This is not something to take lightly. Diana in her post above gave good advice: make this gorgeous boy a house dog! The only time he gets to go out, is when YOU are out with him. More excercise and interaction will tire him out and take his mind off negative behaviour. I'm in the country on acreage, and I don't allow constant barking behaviour to develop by not allowing my dog outside on her own. If she goes out, I go out. Problem solved, problem never developed. 

Having a dog that barks constantly is just obnoxious, rude, and disdainful of your neighbours. 

As far as a bark collar, more people will tend to go towards ultrasonic and citronella-spray type collars, because they do not like the idea of using a shock collar. From past posts on this forums, these don't seem to work very well. Some people have tried shock collars, and they worked like a charm. The dogs only needed to bark once or twice to figure out that this is not a good idea! I have a friend who uses them on her GSDs, and contrary to what might be expected, it does not stress the dogs to have them on. On the contrary, it seems to calm them. Uncontrolled barking can become ingrained behaviour, and they can feed off their own barking noise and excalate it into a barking frenzy. By controlling their barking with shock-type barking collars, they remain calm, and seem relieved that the responsibility of audibly defending their territory has been taken away from them.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I would bring him in and close the dog door until you fix this problem. I cannot believe the neighbors have had to call the cops twice!
I wish I had the nerve to do it to our neighbor. There dog is obnoxious and nonstop barker when outside. It is effecting my boxer who NEVER used to bark. I would hate this behavior to go on. My only salvation is they do not let their dog out much.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Also, didn't see your second post: Agreed with Diana: Control acess to the dog door. Not up to him to decide who gets barked at, and when. As his leader, controling his movements (comings and goings), barking and defending territory is up to YOU!!!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Your dog is very good looking. Does he get many walks?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Another vote for keeping the dog in. My GSD's have been the best house dogs. If you are concerned about housebreaking, then kennel train him. Really you may be suprised at having a calmer dog. He is just telling everybody to keep back. If he is in, he will not have to worry about it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a very handsome boy! I would bring him in too. It's been my experience that they don't like being tied - all my dogs would bark constantly if tied and left alone. 

Oh and a gentle reminder, please don't tie him out using a choke collar - if he gets it caught on something, he could strangle himself.


----------



## pjdelsh007 (Mar 23, 2008)

jhkjhkjh kjh kjh kjh kjh 34324 kjh 2k3j42


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My gsd, Basu, was like this. When he started barking I would just bring him in. He was actually scaring people walking by with his barking! When I moved to Buffalo the new house had a 6 foot privacy fence. That solved the problem because the other house had a chain link fence and we were on a corner lot and he could see everything. I tried a bark collar and he didn't care; he thought he was doing his job. 

I also like my dogs to have access to the outside; Rafi and Chama are sitting out there right now. But if they are being a nuisance then I bring them in and restrict their access. Since I walk them a minimum of an hour a day and spend an additional hour outside playing with them I don't worry that they're not getting enough outside time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

pjdelsh007


> Quote:Thanks everyone for the feedback. But I think it's cruel to consider a 2yr old 110lb German Shep a "house dog".


That cracks me up!









I have 2 GSD's and they are both housedogs! Poor things, this is what I do with these 'abused' babies...... (instead of having them in the yard barking at the neighbors)





































This is at a pet Expo with the PA Dog Law guy ....



























It's my job to exercise and keep my dog entertained. Otherwise they also will find fun stuff on their own that would annoy my neighbors. When they are quiet, they are allowed in the yard. If they bark, they come in. 

Frankly, because I am so much fun and the center of my dog's lives, they tend to NOT stay outside. They go out, poop/pee and then scratch to come in. Cause I may be eating a treat, or have some tricks for them, or a kong with treats, or may be going out for a walk/hike, or ready to run and play in the house or or or or. 

So the best place in the world is with me. I wouldn't have it any other way (and my neighbors all love me!







).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sorry about the choker thing - it's a pet peive - from the picture it looks like he's on a tie out.



> Originally Posted By: pjdelsh007Other than keeping him inside, or supervising him when he's outdoors, I just can't seem to find a way to stop him from barking at the neighbors.


When you're inside, keep an ear on him and when he starts nuisance barking, call him inside for time out. 'No barking, go take time out inside' or whatever you want to say to be consistent. After 15 minutes or so, let him back out to try again.

He's just hasn't figured out he can't sit outside talking - he will get it as long you keep repeating that he can't be outside barking for no reason. If the neighbors hear you scolding him and trying to get his barking under control, they might give you some slack and not call the police/animal control.

My girl is a barker. Every spring we go through a few days of NO BARKING - Time out! She gets it again after a few days...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:But I think it's cruel to consider a 2yr old 110lb German Shep a "house dog".


The founder of this breed actually knew it was detrimental to not work the dog and not allow it to live with the family. It's cruel to NOT consider *any* GSD a house dog! They were bred specifically to be the best jack-of-all-trades that could also be the family housedog. Keeping this in mind, it is very detrimental to keep a GSD and let it be outside and do mindless stuff. The typical GSD is not a dog to just have around the house, it is a dog that needs exercise, training, stimulation, all of this as quality time with its owner. In fact, if you gave a GSD a choice between a 1 bedroom apartment but always with its owner and five acres of land but rarely with its owner, guess what it'll choose- whatever option allows it to be with its owner!



> Quote:When I get home and on the weekends I want him to enjoy the yard, running around, playing with toys, etc.


Spend this time WITH HIM. You may think he likes to be out there on his own but if he's barking either he's not enjoying it much (which is even more true seeing as he never does it when you're outside) or he found an inappropriate way to have fun. A bark collar will solve the *symptom* but it does not solve the *problem* of having a bored dog. If, after a good jog, fun obedience training, and a game of tug in the yard he still barks at neighbors, then yes, a bark collar is fine. But if you do not change how you interact with him and toss a bark collar on him, he'll find some other thing to do that you may not like such as digging. It's very easy to Band-Aid the symptom but that never solves the problem.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

DianaM said:


> > Quote:Spend this time WITH HIM. You may think he likes to be out there on his own but if he's barking either he's not enjoying it much (which is even more true seeing as he never does it when you're outside) or he found an inappropriate way to have fun. A bark collar will solve the *symptom* but it does not solve the *problem* of having a bored dog. If, after a good jog, fun obedience training, and a game of tug in the yard he still barks at neighbors, then yes, a bark collar is fine. But if you do not change how you interact with him and toss a bark collar on him, he'll find some other thing to do that you may not like such as digging. It's very easy to Band-Aid the symptom but that never solves the problem.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"A longer term solution would be to plant some very, very fast growing hedges that will eventually prevent him from seeing the neighbors, hopefully cutting down on the barking; out of sight, out of mind!"

Bamboo willows - grow like heck. We have the infamous nosey neighbors. 

Also, check to see what the neighbors might be doing to get the dog to bark. Long shot, but we caught ours doing that. I yelled over - why are you baiting my dog? That stopped immediately, along with the fact that our dogs did not bark much. We also moved the kennel and their area to the other side of the property.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you've gotten some great advice so far. I'll share my 'barking' dog story and do with it what you may )

I have a male aussie who is a barker, a BIG mouth barker, he's a rescue with other issues, I've had him since he was 12 wks old. He is now almost 7. 

I've always prided myself on working thru ANY problem that may arise with the pack I have, and have always been successful in working thru just about anything, EXCEPT this dog's barking.

He ends up working himself into such a frenzy, he zones out. I decided to try a bark collar as a last resort, that a friend had recommended. IT WORKS ) for him anyhow. 

He actually LIKES me to put it on him, comes a running wiggling with delight..(he is a weird dog)...Anyhow, the first bark, it gives a warning beep, if the dog barks again within 15 seconds, it gives a small jolt, and so on, as there is three levels..Believe me, I tried this on myself before I put it on the dog, and it isn't a jolt that hurts, but gets your attention. 

With Jag, it not only keeps him quiet, it keeps him settled down, as I said he goes into a frenzy and just zones out,,redirects his frustration onto the other dogs, yada yada..

I see they are now selling the same collar at Walmart for like 40$.

It works for my dog's situation, I would never use it on a "soft" dog, and it's never on him unsupervised. I might add, I've never had to resort to something like this with any other dog (gsd's included) that I've lived with )

diane


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This can be territorial barking which is very different from boredom. That's what Basu's issue was. 

Many gsds--even the most loyal--do enjoy spending time outside without their people. But I think they should only get that privilege if they are behaving nicely and that means not barking at everything that moves.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: I would never use it on a "soft" dog, and it's never on him unsupervised.


Good story and personal experience. Nice to have the comparison that your dog would get so frenzied you'd be ignored.

Luckily it sounds like the original poster's dog will still listen to them even while the barking is going on. And since with either the collar OR not it's best to be present when the situation comes up with the barking.............. for me, I'd just save the money for the collar and get the dog back in the house.

Along with the exercise and training.

Though, have to say, if the owner is absolutely consistant on ending the dogs fun when it barks by bringing it into the house immediately. And if the 'fun in the yard' isn't about the barking at all. Then a smart dog would quickly learn that what it wants (being in the yard) is deprived 100% of the time when they bark. So within month the barking should improve.

But I'd never trust my dogs if I wasn't home to make sure they remember the rules. So when I leave the house, my dogs are in.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

pjdelsh007, near the top of the page there should be a teeny blinking envelope. Please click on it to read your first PM (private message!).

Thanks...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm lucky I guess this is the ONLY dog I've ever had a problem with, frankly I don't think he's wired right ) And your right, ML, it's obvious the OP's dog knows what "shut up" means, but timing is everything and there may be no consequence that the dog associates with the barking.

I'm also lucky in all the other dogs I have/have had, a simple "quiet", works well. This darn aussie tho has always been a hard nut to crack, and as well as keeping him quiet, it keeps him sane and even keeled. He ends up working himself into such a frenzy, whether it be, a person coming over, a bird flying by, a squirrel, that whatever is in his path, better get out of his way because he goes into a "zone" which ends up in displaced aggression and ww3. ..You can honestly see him just "tune out" .

Definately not wired right )
Diane


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The idea of dogs sitting outside, watching quietly is a great image. It isn't realistic with my two. While if it is just the neighbors (sans dogs) they will calm down after a while, they never stop at my side neighbor's dogs. I have a very tolerant neighborhood. If mine don't calm down, if the neighbor dogs are out -- they come in. 

I know the OP wishes he could let his dog be outside whenever the dog wishes but that evidently results in visits from the PD. That sounds less desireable.

Part of the problem here is that barking is one of the behaviors that is self rewarding. Like many people, dogs like to hear themselves when they are vocal....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also keep my dogs indoors while I'm away, but then we go out when I get home. The difference is they are ALWAYS supervised, in fact, neither dog will WANT to go out and play if I don't go with them. You should go out WITH the dog so you can supervise him, keep him entertained, exercise him, etc. He could be bored and have a lot of penned up energy if he is being let out on his own. GSDs aren't good at exercising themselves. They are bred and designed to work closely with their handler. He should get some looooong walks or preferably something like biking, jogging, playing fetch off lead in a fenced field, or doing something like herding or agility,


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI also keep my dogs indoors while I'm away, but then we go out when I get home. The difference is they are ALWAYS supervised, in fact, neither dog will WANT to go out and play if I don't go with them.


Same here, which is also why I cannot comprehend a dog running away, because they don't ever want to be alone and away from me.


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

How many hours a day do you spend with him? You have to spend time, don't just think its ok for him to play with his toys by himself.

I agree, do not get a shock collar, they are cruel and not needed. Spend the time with him, thats what he wants.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I was just going to ask advice on this myself. My "almost three" year old female loves to hear herself bark. She barks inside, outside, and at everything that moves or speaks. She is an inside dog and only goes out to potty and play. She barks on her way out the door to announce her presence to the neighborhood and goes crazy when people and (especially) dogs go by. I have a six foot fence, but, unfortunately it is not a privacy fence and we live on the corner. 

I have also had the unpleasant pleasure of being visited by the police b/c my neighbor calls them as soon as Raven barks, even though we bring her back in right away.

My friend lent me a citronella collar to try - I hope it helps? - I hate the idea of shocking her, which was what the police suggested. We have also considered moving so as not to be on a corner with lots of foot traffic. Our neighbor (unfortunately) is one of those individuals with nothing better to do than to call the police on everyone else.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

First of all, great looking dog!

I'm sure there is more than one reason for the problem, and will take more than one action to correct. But it sounds like you don't spend enough time being a companion and playmate with him. My 6 mo old is alone all day M-F in his crate (except for lunch hour) and I go overboard to make up for it on evenings and weekends (so much so, that I have no time for anything else).


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jinjHow many hours a day do you spend with him? You have to spend time, don't just think its ok for him to play with his toys by himself.
> 
> I agree, do not get a shock collar, they are cruel and not needed. Spend the time with him, thats what he wants.


Why, exactly... are shock collars cruel?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's not cruel at all for a German Shepherd to be a "house dog", as long as they get enough exercise and mental stimulation. 

My Abby is more than content to lay in her basket in the living room while I watch TV or work on the computer, but it's up to me to make sure she gets the proper amount of exercise, which is what allows her to be this calm and content when she's at home. 

"Exercise" does not mean opening the back door and letting the dog into a fenced yard to amuse himself (or herself). It means being outside with the dog - playing and going on leashed walks. Abby and I walk at least twice a day. Some days we walk together with the neighbor and her GSD-mix pup and let them run and play in the water at the beach. Some days Abby runs next to my bicycle instead of going for a walk. This is in *addition* to play time in the yard and little bits of training here and there.

What exercise is Magnus getting, besides being turned out in the yard? Does he get any leashed walks? Bike rides? Play time with other dogs? 

In regards to the corrective collars, I can only echo what others have already said: the collars that spray citronella or emit an ultrasonic noise are, in my experience, absolutely useless. I've seen good results with the electronic collars, particularly the Tritronics Bark Limiter XS which is what I would personally recommend. (As a LAST resort, obviously. If something else works, go with that instead of a corrective collar.)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: pjdelsh007....Other than keeping him inside, or supervising him when he's outdoors, I just can't seem to find a way to stop him from barking at the neighbors.
> 
> [....


That's typical dog behavior. Mine bark if they are left out for long. Fortunately, I have very good neighbors (most of them have their own dogs that would bark if left outside.) And my dogs don't get left out for long whether I am home or not.

Really, bringing your dog in is a lot more humane than a remote control collar for something as harmless as barking. (I'm not saying it is not annoying - it is.)


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was growing up, we had an Akita/Malamute and a Great Pyraneese. If you know of these breeds, the Great Pyraneese is known as a barker. TJ would have barked at a leaf falling off a tree in China. The rule was, as soon as the dogs barked, they came in the house, no ifs, ands or buts. There are too many people out there who would think nothing of throwing a bit of poisoned meat over the fence. Why take the chance?


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

So I have the same issue. It's when people walk by, regardless if they have a dog or not. If it's the neighbors, he doesn't bark. He's familiar with them.

He barks at anything unfamiliar. Mainly people walking by. He does it when in the house too. We have a huge bay window. When he goes crazy barking in the house, I put him in a sit stay and hold his collar, because it takes him a bit to calm down.

Anyways, my problem is when he is barking outside and I go to get him, he knows I'm going to get him to put him inside because hes barking, so he runs away









My boy is only 10 months old but neighbors don't care how old he is. Luckily they both are very nice and understandable but I still feel really bad when he barks at 5am. Kinda running outta options.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: wrenny Kinda running outta options.


There are always options









You can fix this, it will take time and effort but you can fix this.

First work on his recall, using a short leash. Have the BEST treats that you only use when doing recalls. You can practice in the house or outside. Call him to you, if he does not come use the leash to reel him in, (gently, enforcing the "come" command) have him do a sit front, treat and praise. Work up to a longer leash as he gets better. 

I find that if I am stressed or upset it makes training so much harder, try to keep an upbeat happy voice, even when he is not doing as you like. I've taught my dogs to come in by giving a cookie every time I call them in. Even if it's a small piece of hotdog. I want THEM to want to come in.

Second option is a bark collar, I have been using the citronella sray collar that is remote controlled. I want to TEACH her what I want not just punish her. So she gets a verbal "no bark" then I use the beep feature on the collar as another warning, and if she still barks she will get a spray. Less than a week using this and I notice a huge difference. I use this outside as my new neighbors have 11 grandchildren....









But whatever method you use, the most effective way is to have the dog want to come to you. 

As for the baking at strangers out the window, believe it or not I stopped this using NILF. I became a strong confidant leader and now when I thank her for the initial alert bark she comes running to me. 

If you have to put a small collar on him for corrections that thats what you need to do.

Favorite toy, treat or just some extra attention. I cannot stress to you enough about be calm and in control, and praising the behavior you do want.


----------

